# 100 Famous Movie Scenes from American Film Institute



## Ozarkgal (Nov 26, 2013)

This is a great way to remember some old movies.  What were your favorites or ones you think were overrated?









*Films : 1. Casablanca 2. The Treasure of the Sierra Madre 3. Sunset Boulevard 4. Citizen Kane 5. All About Eve 6. Dracula (1931) 7. Animal House 8. Top Gun 9. Titanic 10. Dr. No 11. Animal Crackers 12. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes 13. King Kong (1933) 14. Gone With the Wind 15. When Harry Met Sally 16. Goldfinger 17. The Silence of the Lambs 18. Soylent Green 19. Apocalypse Now 20. Forest Gump 21. Dead Poets Society 22. Caddyshack 23. The Godfather 24. Jerry Maguire 25. Wall Street 26. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 27. Marathon Man 28. Field of Dreams 29. The Shining 30. She Done Him Wrong 31. Grand Hotel 32. Dirty Dancing 33. A Streetcar Named Desire 34. Moonstruck 35. The Sixth Sense 36. Airplane! 37. 2001: A Space Odyssey 38. Taxi Driver 39. Cool Hand Luke 40. The Graduate 41. Some Like It Hot 42. On the Waterfront 43. Terminator 2: Judgment Day 44. Sudden Impact 45. Dr. Strangelove 46. Sons of the Desert 47. Apollo 13 48. Jaws 49. The Wizard of Oz 50. Chinatown 51. 42nd Street 52. The Terminator 53. Poltergeist 54. Scarface 55. Funny Girl 56. Rocky 57. Annie Hall 58. Auntie Mame 59. Yankee Doodle Dandy 60. The Jazz Singer 61. Network 62. Knute Rockne, All American 63. The Maltese Falcon 64. The Godfather Part 2 65. Psycho 66. To Have and Have Not 67. Dirty Harry 68. The Naughty Nineties 69. A Few Good Men 70. Planet of the Apes (1968) 71. Mommie Dearest 72. A League of Their Own 73. In the Heat of the Night 74. Now, Voyager 75. Bonnie and Clyde 76. Dog Day Afternoon 77. Beyond the Forest 78. Little Caesar 79. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope 80. Midnight Cowboy 81. E.T. the Extra-terrestrial 82. On Golden Pond 83. It's a Wonderful Life 84. Love Story 85. White Heat 86. Shane 87. Frankenstein (1931) 88. The Pride of the Yankees*


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 26, 2013)

I never saw most of the movies on the list. Of those I've seen some are among my favorites some I didn't like at all and others are in between. Many shows that I count among my favorites aren't on the list.

I won't take the time to give a yea or nay or whatever to each movie on the list. I will say I've never been a fan of Humphrey Bogart and I don't like the gushy christmas movies either.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 26, 2013)

I have seen and like most of the old classics...many of the newer ones I haven't seen either, and the ones I have are not on my favorite list.  I think the idea of this montage was mostly to highlight scenes that became famous, or at least well known. Some of the small scenes that stuck out were better than the whole movie.  

Also, I noticed after posting that the list below the movie is incomplete, and maybe not even in order. So forgive my oversight.

One of my favorites..Gone With The Wind

One of my least favs...Forest Gump

One I never saw...Dead Poet's Society

One I would like to see again soon..Anything Bette Davis


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm almost embarrassed to say that I've seen all but 4 of them. Most I don't remember all that clearly just that I've seen them.  Mostly on late night TV.
Odd ones out:
* 62. Knute Rockne, All American*
*77. Beyond the Forest     *never heard of them
*88. The Pride of the Yankees*   sounds baseball  so heard of it but no, haven't seen it.
*84. Love Story   *Wild horses wouldn't have dragged me to that one!

Strange isn't it that movie quotes have become so much part of our lives and language.  More so than all the great writers and philosophers over recent decades.  The ring of truth and logic in them sounds a bell, or the cleverness of a short phrase to cover a multitude of circumstances makes us treasure and continue to use them.  They can do more to explain a situation than a page of detail.

One I detest is "life is like a box of chocolates."  Pigs a*se it is, unless you eat a particularly sh*tty brand of chocolates.

A fave is "what we have here is a failure to communicate." I often think of that one on forums. 


"you can't handle the truth" features largely too.

I have too many faves to list, but almost all of them in that clip I remember hearing.  Some I think are just included to pad out the 100, but most are gems.

Great find OG


----------



## Anne (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't seen some of those, but I loved Rain Man, Airplane, The Shining, Cool hand Luke, Titanic, another great one is the Shawshank Redemption.  

Interesting list; thanks for sharing, Ozarkgal.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't seen many of those either,but some I really enjoyed. My favorite movies though are:
Shawshank Redemption
Young Frankinstein
Sleepers
Grease
Dirty Dancing
The Notebook
Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I just wanted to add a clip from one of my favorites !
[video]https://youtu.be/2p5AG0Tqh3A[/video]


----------

